# Carved for the Preacher man



## WoodLove (Dec 7, 2013)

My pastor asked for an angel wing wall hanging that had the words JOY RISING placed somewhere on the wings. He thought it was gonna be a flat board with the words carved into it. I took it to the next level and cupped the wings, and then carved the words and they will ultimately be "rising" above the wings because I will use clear lexan to elevate the words off of the wings. My pastor's wife has Joy Rising with an angel wing tattooed on her wrist. This is her motto..... no matter how bad life gets when you trust in the Lord it reveals HIS Joy Rising (from within). This was a very thoughtful gift..... my pastor is awesome!!!!

The wings are poplar that have a pecan stain, and the words are beeswing red eucalyptus. This is the last of the Christmas gifts I had to make..... Now I can get back to turning....lol

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice work Jamie.


----------



## WoodLove (Dec 11, 2013)

After finishing up the carving and then getting everything sealed and finished and assembled, I finally can say it is finished. I reoriented the wording and made everything glossy as per the pastor's request. I hope he likes it as much as I do...... this will hang on the wall via a ribbon I will attach to the back of the wings.... The words are epoxied in place as you see them ...... Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice work Jamie! That Euc was some tough stuff to carve wasn't it?


----------



## WoodLove (Dec 12, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Nice work Jamie! That Euc was some tough stuff to carve wasn't it?


I ws able to rough out about 95% of it with my bandsaw..... I just took my time with it. It definitely is a bit of a challenge though...... especially with the wavy beeswing grain.


----------



## Woodman (Dec 12, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 12, 2013)

That's awesome Jamie.


----------

